# P0302 = new engine



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

cyl #2 misfire -- says bad piston = new engine, in the shop a few weeks (got a loaner)

It took 24K for this problem to show. Anybody know if the warranty on the new engine will be 36K or just the balance??
Also is the new engine new or rebuilt? -- probably should have asked the dealer :uhh:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The engine is new...there are no remans in the GM system for that one.
The warranty is only for the balance of remaining time and mileage.......since you have not told us the year and mileage of the car (would help) that's about all I can offer.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd think the warranty is whichever is longer: your remaining warranty or the repair warranty. I don't think you get a reset on the 36K.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I my experience, most warranty repairs are covered for 1 year or 12,000 miles from time of repair (unless there's more than that remaining on the original warranty, which powertrain is more than 3 yrs/36,000 mi). I would certainly get clarification from the dealership for the answers to your questions though. Or contact GM Customer Service directly with your questions via email ... as that way, you have everything in "writing" if there's any future trouble.


----------



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

update: was 2016.5 sedan (ohio) with 24K and I am told I will have the balance of the 100K engine warranty

dealer has been very accommodating as opposed to a similar situation I had with Ford 20 years ago.


----------

